# Really stupid Hells question



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

I would call the forest service, that is the opinion that matters. *Snake River office at (509) 758-0616*


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Answer is probably no. You can use motors on float boat equipment. Can you imagine folks that don’t have float boat permits picking up powerboat permits to do a float trip. It would be a new one to piss off floatboaters and powerboaters at the same time.


----------

